

Neckbeard Republic — bite-sized python screencasts - ahammad
https://www.neckbeardrepublic.com/

======
shadeless
Just a heads-up, font icons are not being displayed[1] on firefox (I'm using
beta on windows 8), in other browsers it's fine.

(you may have ran into this issue: [http://geoff.evason.name/2010/05/03/cross-
domain-workaround-...](http://geoff.evason.name/2010/05/03/cross-domain-
workaround-for-font-face-and-firefox))

[1]: <http://i.imgur.com/r38SFcJ.jpg>

------
alxndr
The icon for "zen" should have been an enso.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ens%C5%8D>

------
jurassic
Looks cool, but $9 for a weekly ~10 minute screencast seems pretty steep. But
I'm just a poor student, so I'm probably not your target market.

~~~
googletron
its 9 dollars per month.

~~~
codebeard
He/She didn't say it wasn't.

According to the FAQ, casts are released weekly.

